# Updates



## horseUSA (Nov 1, 2003)

The Aircraft Database has been transfered over to the new site and is setup and running. The Database can be accesed from the menu on top at here. I will be working on adding more aircraft to the database. I will continue to activate more features so please check here for that information including aircraft additions and picture. Also don't forget to singup with the forums to the right and add your pictures in the Picture Album.


----------

